# Dust collector cfm to mod changes



## josephf (Aug 29, 2012)

both of my fans have big heavy cast fins . interesting to see yours . i was able to vent mine out doors and saw first hand the difference in what adding the bag did to the suction .on another thred someone sujested that cyclones drop suction .i have not felt any loss of change when i have added cyclones .would be interested in seeing an actual test .maybe it is the size of the cyclone that makes the difference .


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm not clear what you are reviewing or if you are reviewing anything. This seems like it should have been a blog post.


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

if the micron level increased on the new bag that should explain the decrease in cfm

I pleated filter like Wynn Environmental sells since the pleated filter have more sq inches of material it can filter filter out smaller particles while increasing airflow over the felt bag plus should decrease the level of noise at the same time

so that is my best guess to what is happening


----------



## Monkeyman1 (Jul 5, 2015)

Rick…...I put it in the wrong spot, I screwed up, lol.

This is a new out of box HF dust collector. My future plans is to mount the motor inline with the ring, add a Thien baffle and a Wynn filter. I leaning towards the nano filter.


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

> This is a new out of box HF dust collector. My future plans is to mount the motor inline with the ring, add a Thien baffle and a Wynn filter.


This is basically the same set up I have with the thien baffle but I really want to add the separator before the impeller. for the money spent for the wynn filter and the dust collector on sale you cannot really go wrong with it…


----------



## Monkeyman1 (Jul 5, 2015)

Today, I got a bug up, you know where, and bought a Wynn nano filter. When I called, I talked to Dick, very nice guy and answered my questions. I feel good about spending so much money on a filter as my background is automotive and know a filter is not a filter!

Now all I need is more time!

Question on the separator…Seeing how this unit has a 5" inlet on the fan, should I go with a 6" inlet on the separator?


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

> Today, I got a bug up, you know where, and bought a Wynn nano filter. When I called, I talked to Dick, very nice guy and answered my questions


Yes, Dick is a really nice guy one of the nicest people I have ever talked to and got advice from

enjoy your new filter I am sure you will

as for your question I do not have the official answer but that it how I would do it with the 6" since that is what my main lines are going to be but right now I and just using 4 inch hose but that will change when I had on a dust collector storage area through the rear wall of my shop


----------



## Monkeyman1 (Jul 5, 2015)

Today, I have to many honey do's to get done. I did managed to get a cart built, but built it around a 38" tall fiber barrel (free). To bad it is way to tall, LOL. The filter would hit the ceiling in the basement. I think we have shorter fiber barrels at work.


----------



## Monkeyman1 (Jul 5, 2015)

No CFM reading yet, But I figured out something I have YET to see. I figured out a way to lift this heavy motor/fan assembly up and keeping it simple. A screw lift, atleast that is what I am calling it. I used kitchen drawer slides and 5/16 rod. When I am done I can use either a drill or wrench to raise and lower the motor.










Today, I put the inlet pipe in the drum and made a wooden brace. I sealed the inside the drum to pipe and tried to make a good seal. my tin smithing is very bad, looks like a 2 yr old did it…LOL.


----------



## Monkeyman1 (Jul 5, 2015)

No CFM reading yet, But I figured out something I have YET to see. I figured out a way to lift this heavy motor/fan assembly up and keeping it simple. A screw lift, atleast that is what I am calling it. I used kitchen drawer slides and 5/16 rod. When I am done I can use either a drill or wrench to raise and lower the motor.










Today, I put the inlet pipe in the drum and made a wooden brace. I sealed the inside the drum to pipe and tried to make a good seal. my tin smithing is very bad, looks like a 2 yr old did it…LOL.


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

looks good so far keep up the hard work


----------



## Monkeyman1 (Jul 5, 2015)

Sorry about the double tap posting. I just seen it.

At least the people that have this design DC now have an optional way of lifting there fan assembly. Would making a top hat set-up easier.


----------



## Monkeyman1 (Jul 5, 2015)

I had time today. I borrowed a meter from work the measures FPM and used my CFM meter.
Today, I measured motor in a Horizontal plane and vertical plane, then with it put on my drum.

Horizontal plane, meaning normal building of these units and not mounted to the drum.
Inlet…..... 7100 FPM and 1097 CFM
Outlet…...5018 FPM and 815 CFM

Vertical plane, meaning on my stand I made.
Inlet….....over 10,000 FPM ( maxed out meter) and 800 CFM
Outlet…..6200 FPM and 766 CFM

Vertical plane, mounted ontop of my drum. Inlet sealed. I am using the normal inlet unmodified from the (5 in.) motor and the inlet to my drum is 6 in.
Inlet…..3010 FPM and 667 CFM
Outlet…3719 FPM and 655 CFM


----------



## Monkeyman1 (Jul 5, 2015)

Today, I had some more my time (wife thinks I am nuts). I put more together, this time is the bag collector. I mounted the collector and Wynn filter. Getting the collector square to the fan outlet was not hard.
These measurements are from the inlet side only.

Base collector with bag 
CFM 580….FPM 2774

Base collector with bag and Wynn Filter installed
CFM 567…FPM 2750

I am currently working on a thien baffle for the drum seperator and those figures will be added when I get it.

A few notes.
I have notice a few things building this that is not making sense to me. I will post more about the actual inlet and outlet diameters. It is not what they say it is!
When I was measuring the inlet readings of the motor itself, I damn near lost the devices in the fan!! My CFM meter lost connection and started to pull out of the phone, LOL. The Extech was spinning so fast I thought it was going to blow apart. I was actually amazed laying the motor on it side produced better reading.
When I am totaly done. I can take readings all at one time as this is a modular design. I will get all readings done at once and in a short time.
The more this thing get built the quieter it gets (thank goodness the wife will kill me).

Am I missing anything? Should I change the inlet to a 4"?? Would that help?


----------



## Monkeyman1 (Jul 5, 2015)

I had time to install the Thien Baffle and took reading, I averaged 613 cfm today. I did notice and measured both the inlet and outlet they both where 4.5 inches. I am going to cut out the screen on the inlet side and may be open that up alittle to see if the cfm changes?









I thought I would show you guys how I attached my filter. I had wire for picture frame hanging and used a piece of hard maple.


----------



## Monkeyman1 (Jul 5, 2015)

Well, DON"T do that…LOL. I just opened up the inlet hole to 4 5/8 The readings now is 579 cfm. I don't have the other meter at the moment. O well what is done is done.

I do really have to take this apart and take all the readings in one shot!


----------



## gotnonickname (Feb 4, 2014)

Here is a link to my system using the HF parts. My original powerhead was a 1hp HF portable unit with the 30 micron cloth bag. Now I use the 2hp HF dust collector`s powerhead. My cloth bag is from Rockler and it is the 5 micron bag. What I have done to the HF 2hp unit is to replace the impeller with a Rikon 60-200 dust collector impeller. It has the "bent" side of the blade rotating in the recommended direction, and is a 12" fan which fits the motor shaft and housing just fine. The HF impeller is a cheap way to get a little higher cfm with a smaller impeller by using the cup side rotating to the exhaust port. Install the Rikon part #22 and you will see a substantial cfm increase and performance increase

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3928

Just finished install last night a fired it up and now have at least increased up a good 250cfm from the basic HF 9" impeller. Big improvement over stock HF powerhead.

Will post new pics sometime this weekend of the updated dust collector.

Next up will be to add a cartridge filter to the exhaust using the unused HF parts.


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

> Here is a link to my system using the HF parts. My original powerhead was a 1hp HF portable unit with the 30 micron cloth bag. Now I use the 2hp HF dust collector`s powerhead. My cloth bag is from Rockler and it is the 5 micron bag. What I have done to the HF 2hp unit is to replace the impeller with a Rikon 60-200 dust collector impeller. It has the "bent" side of the blade rotating in the recommended direction, and is a 12" fan which fits the motor shaft and housing just fine. The HF impeller is a cheap way to get a little higher cfm with a smaller impeller by using the cup side rotating to the exhaust port. Install the Rikon part #22 and you will see a substantial cfm increase and performance increase
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3928
> 
> ...


are you running your collector on 110 or 220 and did the running amps change with the impeller change


----------



## gotnonickname (Feb 4, 2014)

did not measure amps prior to impeller change. With my dust collector connected to TS with a zero clearance insert, my running current was 12.5 amps. I run motor at factory wiring which is 120volts and cannot be changed easily. startup amp peak at 22 which is what I would expect, All in all, very happy with system. Planer had very little chips left and that is with a Delta 22-590 with a shelix cutter Since I can easily move unit out of garage, the canister filter upgrade will happen when I get a new bug up my posterior. Like I said, a total investment of around $550, I have a excellent cyclone system.


----------

